# Turok General Protection Fault Message



## vakrumper18 (Feb 10, 2010)

i have the Skullptura rip of the game and is keeps saying 

General protection fault!
History: Address = 0xa9d69d 
(filename not found) [in C:\Users\Public\Turok\Binaries\TurokGame.exe]

here are my system specs

Dell
inspiron 530
Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @2.50 GHz
4.00 GB Memory RAM
Windows Vista 64 bit


----------



## vakrumper18 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Turok General Protection Fault*

i have the Skullptura rip of the game and is keeps saying

General protection fault!
History: Address = 0xa9d69d
(filename not found) [in C:\Users\Public\Turok\Binaries\TurokGame.exe]

here are my system specs

Dell
inspiron 530
Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200 @2.50 GHz
4.00 GB Memory RAM
Windows Vista 64 bit

please help


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Turok General Protection Fault*

Hi, 
Sorry, but we do not provide support for cracked versions of games (check the TSF Rules.)
Thread closed.


----------

